# Tai Chi and Shingles



## Lisa (Apr 9, 2007)

Interesting....



> Shingles, a painful skin condition, may be prevented if you perform Tai-Chi, an ancient Chinese martial art, say researchers from the University of California, Los Angeles.



Full Article

See also here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2007)

No no no.I disagree, I do Taiji (have for years) and I still had to get my roof redone last year. Oh wait, I just read the article sorry wrong shinglesnever mind. 

Thanks for the article that is very interesting there have been a few studies done about the health benefits of Taiji and Qigong, particularly in China, and all seem to agree it does help the immune system.


----------

